# Citrus County, Florida bee meeting



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

Where is the meeting held? I'd like to make it if possible.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Check their site here for the info

http://www.naturecoastbeekeepers.com/


----------



## jamiesandhillcrane (Jul 22, 2007)

We have a link to a map, and directions on our web site.
For any other questions, just e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

